# Optiphen vs Phenonip in milk lotion



## soapinintx (Jun 4, 2019)

I've been searching, to no avail, for past discussions on lotion preservatives but have not found what I'm looking for. (Doesn't mean it's not here! Ha!)

I use phenonip in my sheep milk's lotion but am wondering about Optiphen.

What are your opinions? Is one better than the other? Why do you use the one you use?

I'm thinking about going the non-paraben route but would love to hear some opinions and experiences before I try it out.

Love this forum!!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## lsg (Jun 4, 2019)

I usually use Liquid Germall Plus in my lotions and hair care products.  Here is a link with info on preservatives.  https://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.c...to-make-articles/choosing-a-preservative.aspx


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 4, 2019)

I would stick with the Phenonip. I have had several failures, mostly with infused oils in lotions using Optiphen. I you sell milk lotions I would not even consider it without challenge testing. Milks and other proteins are hard to preserve.


----------



## soapinintx (Jun 6, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> I would stick with the Phenonip. I have had several failures, mostly with infused oils in lotions using Optiphen. I you sell milk lotions I would not even consider it without challenge testing. Milks and other proteins are hard to preserve.


I appreciate that insight. I’ve used phenonip from the beginning and I’ve had no problem. I absolutely love my lotion and I’ve had bottles as old as three months that I’m still using in clear bottles. I see nothing but pure white and the smell is the same as when I first made it.
I really do hate the paraben factor, though. I guess we’re all gonna die from something! Ha!


----------



## soapinintx (Jun 6, 2019)

lsg said:


> I usually use Liquid Germall Plus in my lotions and hair care products.  Here is a link with info on preservatives.  https://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.c...to-make-articles/choosing-a-preservative.aspx


Thank you for your information and the link. I will do more research.


----------



## SoapOfTheNorth (Oct 15, 2019)

soapinintx said:


> I've been searching, to no avail, for past discussions on lotion preservatives but have not found what I'm looking for. (Doesn't mean it's not here! Ha!)
> 
> I use phenonip in my sheep milk's lotion but am wondering about Optiphen.
> 
> ...



I used phenonip (from Saffire Blue) for a couple years. I liked it but I can't find it anymore so I changed to optiphen. I use about 1% more with it and I can notice it's own smell which I don't like. Functionally it's fine but I think I liked Phenonip better.. It is a plus for optiphen that it's paraben free though.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 15, 2019)

Anyone making and especially anyone selling lotions please have your lotions plate tested at the very least and challenged tested if they are milk lotions or heavy in protein lotions. Proteins are the hardest to preserve even for Phenonip. You simply cannot tell by looking at a lotion if it is safe or not. I have mentioned before I use the kits when working on new lotions and wait until they come out clear then send into a lab for testing. I have had lotions that look and smell perfect grow all colors of ugly molds with fresh kits. Yes, I know the kits are not totally reliable but I will not waste my money if they are not clear before sending it into the lab. So far any lotion I have sent out after my home test has come back safe from the lab.

Optiphen has been my biggest failing preservative on its own for my formulas, but in combination with another preservative it works. Also, not all preservatives work with all emulsifiers, so you need to do your research. So do not depend on just one across the board. I use two preservatives in my lotions and do not make milk lotions nor use a lot of proteins. I just have an aversion to smearing milk on my skin. Just me...

Remember Big Box companies have labs and chemists for testing and producing their products so the products are fully tested, or we can only hope they are. As small handmade product makers, most of us are not chemists and do not have the equipment or knowledge to do the testing.

I might mention, with my skin problems, I am very afraid of just using a lotion I know nothing about. Plus my sister, the one I am having problems made a comment to a family member, that she thinks I killed my step-dad with my lavender lotion I used on his legs. This is why you need to have your lotions tested! Of course, this is the other long sordid tale but it proves my point.


----------



## SoapOfTheNorth (Oct 15, 2019)

What do you do for Challenge testing? In my city we have a lab here that charges $16o to do the antimicrobial testing and it's a good resource, but very expensive for smaller crafters. Saffire Blue used to sell kits but I've never used one and I'm not really convinced of their accuracy. 

It's true, a skin infection if one manages to take hold (from something you put on your skin) is no laughing matter. 

I'd be interested to know what your issues have been with Optiphen. In the context of this thread, is Pheonip your preferred product, or another product ?


----------

